# Saroma- Fluid Filled Lump On Puppys Head



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone had a dog or puppy with a saroma? My 13 week old GR developed this egg shaped lump on her head this week wed/thursday. It appeared very suddenly so I figured she hit her head an it was a swelling. The vet today aspirated it to confirm it was not infectious - which it isnt but diagnosed as a saroma. She advised to put warm compresses and monitor for any changes.....Fionna is completely oblivious to its presence and it is not painful to touch....has anyone had an experience with a saroma? Thanks in Advance! She thanks you too!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i have no experience with this, just wanted to let you know that you have a gorgeous puppy and i hope he gets better.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks---she is a lovebug


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_Lord knows my Boz has had his share of illnesses, in fact he's recuperating from surgery right now. What I do know is that GRF members are extremely helpful and of course passionate about their Goldens. I'm positive someone will come through with some help for you and your precious little one! Hang in there:wavey: Love from Boz and Sarah _


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope she is better soon !, They sure do know how to worry us don't they. What a pretty puppy !


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

trinityquinn said:


> Thanks---she is a lovebug


oops......sorry, meant she is gorgeous

beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i looked on line and saw that some people have gotten seromas because of knocking their head on something, like bonking their head on a tree. did she hit her head on something?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah...I was gonna say..it looks like those "goose-eggs" on my head when I was little when I hit it on something....so maybe that could be it??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Things that I found online are it can be caused from hitting their head. Warm compresses help and if it does not go down then to get it rechecked. Good luck, she is a real cutie bear.


----------

